# ... Unable to add pictures to 'my garage' ...



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... not sure if this is just me- but when I try and add a direct link to a remote image in the images section of my garage I get this error message:-

*SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]

Column 'attach_thumb_width' cannot be null [1048]

An SQL error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact the Board Administrator if this problem persists.
*

... anybody else getting this problem? ... been like it for a few days now ...

... any help much appreciated! ...

Steve


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi mate, I can't seem to replicate the error. What are you trying to do exactly?

Steve


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Subject: ... Unable to add pictures to 'my garage' ...



TTFAdmin said:


> Hi mate, I can't seem to replicate the error. What are you trying to do exactly?
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve
Thanks for replying to my post- I've been trying to add images in 'my garage'. I've clicked on 'edit vehicle' then picked the 'images' tab with the option to upload an image file or link to one directly with a hyperlink. I've been able to do it in the past, so I don't think it's something I'm doing wrong as such, and currently already have half a dozen images in the 'my garage' section from both direct uploads and also images spidered from photobucket.com.

As well as the error message that I posted up it also generates this code:-

*[phpBB Debug] PHP Warning: in file [ROOT]/includes/mods/class_garage_image.php on line 868: getimagesize(./garage/upload/garage_vehicle-1801-1354184421.jpg) [function.getimagesize]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory
[phpBB Debug] PHP Warning: in file [ROOT]/includes/mods/class_garage_image.php on line 883: getimagesize(./garage/upload/garage_vehicle-1801-1354184421.jpg) [function.getimagesize]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory
[phpBB Debug] PHP Warning: in file [ROOT]/includes/mods/class_garage_image.php on line 777: imagedestroy() expects parameter 1 to be resource, null given
[phpBB Debug] PHP Warning: in file [ROOT]/includes/mods/class_garage_image.php on line 778: imagedestroy() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean given
[phpBB Debug] PHP Warning: in file [ROOT]/includes/mods/class_garage_image.php on line 868: getimagesize(./garage/upload/garage_vehicle-1801-1354184421_thumb.jpg) [function.getimagesize]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory
[phpBB Debug] PHP Warning: in file [ROOT]/includes/mods/class_garage_image.php on line 883: getimagesize(./garage/upload/garage_vehicle-1801-1354184421_thumb.jpg) [function.getimagesize]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory
[phpBB Debug] PHP Warning: in file [ROOT]/includes/mods/class_garage_image.php on line 898: filesize() [function.filesize]: stat failed for ./garage/upload/garage_vehicle-1801-1354184421_thumb.jpg
*

Any help would be much appreciated.
Regards
Steve


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you for the screen shot of the error mate. Exactly what I needed to get this issue sorted.

I'll let you know as soon as it's been fixed.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

This should be sorted now mate. Please give it a try and let me know to confirm.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... that seems to have sorted it! ...

... thanks for all your help Gamesmaster ...










Steve


----------

